# Windows 7



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Anyone here switched over to Windows 7 yet? My new Dell computer arrived last night with Windows 7 installed. I would have really rather kept XP but no one is offering new computers with XP and besides I tend to be leary of Microsoft's new products (remember ME & Vista?). So far I am of a mixed opinion, but it's only been 1 day. I hate the fact that I have to re-learn a new way of doing things, but parts of it seem much more intuitive. I really dislike the fact that they did away with Outlook Express. I am now in search of a new email program and have to figure out how to import all my emails and contacts into the new one. Also concerned about some of my older programs such as Mastercook, which I've been told has issues with Windows 7. The biggest thing I dislike though is the new Office interface. It now takes me twice as long to do anything as they have revamped the entire program and nothing is where it used to be. I'm sure I'll get used to it and love it eventually, having to relearn Office is a real pain. Anyone else with stories, insights, and/or suggestions?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I've played with the release candidate. Much better than Vista was. I'm no fan of MS Office or the ribbon interface.

I've been using OpenOffice the last few years. Give it a try. It's free and compatible with MS file formats. The only caveat is it's not as compatible with some of the advanced and macro features of Excel. If you rely on the less common features of Excel, OO will not be sufficient. OpenOffice.org - The Free and Open Productivity Suite Bonuses include a smaller footprint and faster response. And free of course.

Still, I'm not finding a reason to upgrade to 7 until I build my next PC probably in early 2011. I'll go with the 64 bit version.

Technology News, Computer and Notebook Reviews, Computer News, Computer Mods, PC News | Maximum PC is a good magazine for nerds and they'll have some good info on their site for Windows 7. Some of them are about the RC but will still largely apply.

20 Windows 7 Tweaks & Tips ? Every Secret Uncovered to Date | Maximum PC

Windows 7 Review: XP vs Vista vs 7 in 80+ Benchmarks | Maximum PC

They have a guide in print right now I saw yesterday at B&N but I wait a couple of months for these things to show up in their free PDF files.

PDF Archives Technology, Computer PDF Archives, PC PDF Archives | Maximum PC - All of the Best Software and Hardware Reviews | Maximum PC Check back monthly to see recent back issues that will have more info for you.

Other freeware I rely on for windows is Comodo for my firewall but it's not friendly to non-techies. For average users, Zonealarm is my recommendation. ZoneAlarm by Check Point - Award winning PC Protection, Antivirus, Firewall, Anti-Spyware, Identity Protection, and much more.

Avira for anti-virus duties Free antivirus - Avira AntiVir

Spybot, Super Anti spyware, Malwarebytes do the spyware jobs

Handbrake for ripping dvds, Exact Audio Copy for ripping CDs, VLC for video playback. Have a number of different audio tools for different purposes. Foobar, MediaMonkey(good automated tagging), Quintessential player.

In fact, Maximumpc wrote an article on freeware apps that covers lots of what I just wrote. The 32 Totally Essential (and Free) Apps for Every New PC | Maximum PC


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I was very happy with XP, but they don't build them with XP anymore so I was stuck. I do have the 64 bit version, which is causing some trouble with older programs but hopefully I'll get them all up and running. I think I'm going to like it but just hate the learning curve and adjustment time. But then again I have problems switching to new shoes or a new wallet. It takes a while to give up the old!!!


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

I won't upgrade OS until the first service pack is out.


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

Sound advice MaryB. I'll be sticking to XP for a while longer, maybe till we get os X microsoft


----------



## leethequeen (Mar 13, 2002)

Pete - Try GMAIL for your email. it is very user friendly and makes it easy to import everything...


----------



## left4bread (May 8, 2009)

Your first post describes every reason why I didn't buy Vista. 
I don't want to be bothered with re-learning simple procedures. 
XP wasn't broke, why fix it?
I know I'll have to conform at some point, but for the next year or so I'll keep re-installing my copy of XP. If I need a new machine, I'll just build one using XP. Then for some reason I'll need 7, and then I'll get it and everyone will be two steps ahead of me... w/e


----------

